# Were Old Testament Saints Dead In Sin?



## Jar1979 (Apr 6, 2010)

I am new to the doctrines of grace and would greatly appreciate some Godly input. How do we understand the state of Old Testament saints? For example, the Psalmist writes, "With my whole heart I have sought thee" and "I will delight myself in thy commandments, which I have loved." (Psalm 119:10, 47) How is a totally depraved, dead man able to say this?


----------



## Soonerborn (Apr 6, 2010)

O.T. Saints were saved the same way we are: by grace through faith in the Redeemer. So when you read Psalm 119, you are reading the words of a redeemed saint, not of a depraved dead man.


----------



## Jar1979 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Mike,

Please forgive how foolish this may sound, but were they regenerated by the Holy Spirit? What differentiates them from New Testament believers?

Blessings


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome to the PuritanBoard, Mr. Davis! First, as a quick house-keeping item, please see the link in my signature to get your signature set up so that we can all know with whom we are speaking.

To your question -- it is not foolish at all. It is an essential aspect of Reformed theology that the believers in the Old Testament were regenerated or born again by the Spirit of God, even as we are: otherwise, they could not have faith, could not have a heart which desired to please God, could not exhibit love toward the saints nor delight in the law of God; they would not be able to receive the forgiveness of sins through faith, nor be persuaded or assured of God's favor and mercy. Thus, we confess: 
This covenant was differently administered in the time of the law, and in the time of the Gospel: under the law it was administered by promises, prophecies, sacrifices, circumcision, the paschal lamb, and other types and ordinances delivered to the people of the Jews, all foresignifying Christ to come; which were, for that time, sufficient and efficacious, through the operation of the Spirit, to instruct and build up the elect in faith in the promised Messiah, by whom they had full remission of sins, and eternal salvation; and is called the Old Testament, _WCF VII.5_​The calling, regeneration, justification, adoption and sanctification which we experience in the New Covenant is one and the same with that received by the saints of God; received by the same faith in the same promises on account the same Mediator, all from the same Father. Nevertheless, there are great difference. For example:
1.) In the current administration of the Covenant, we receive a more plentiful effusion of the Spirit whereby the grace and gifts of God are ministered to us;
2.) Our worship is less servile, and more becoming those who have received the adoption of Sons. It is simpler and more efficacious.
3.) Our revelation is complete and whole, not to be changed: we now have the faith once delivered, as opposed to "formerly" when God spoke "in sundry ways or parts and divers manners."
4.) It is more heavenly; for though the substance of the covenant is the same in all ages, it was before expressed more under earthly types and shadows.
5.) The Old covenant held forth the work of Christ which was to come; the New Covenant holds forth Christ who has come and accomplished his work.
These are, of course, very short and generic, but they capture the general heads under which the differences between the two ages are described. The salvation (including our regeneration), however, was and is the same under both.

*Edit*
It seems that Josh was able to present a much more concise answer to your question.


----------



## Jar1979 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you both for your gracious and informative replies.

Rick
Pastor, Non Denom
Cincinnati, OH


----------



## Poimen (Apr 7, 2010)

Paul assumes that the same Spirit who works in us worked in Isaac for regeneration and sanctification:

*Galatians 4:6 "And because you are sons, God has sent forth the Spirit of His Son into your hearts, crying out, 'Abba, Father!'"

Galatians 4:28-29 "Now we, brethren, as Isaac was, are children of promise. But, as he who was born according to the flesh then persecuted him who was born according to the Spirit, even so it is now."*


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 7, 2010)

I might add that the OT saints had more of a national identity (although not exclusively so) whereas the NT saints were instructed to take the gospel to all nations. And worship is much more inclusive for the NT saints; no one is left in the outer courts.


----------



## Jar1979 (Apr 7, 2010)

Daniel & JWithnell,

Thanks for your input.

Blessings

Rick
Pastor Non Denom
Cincinnati, OH


----------

